# Insurance



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi all! I’m making this post to seek out advice for pet insurance. I have an 8 week old, male, show-line, golden retriever puppy coming home at the end of January. Pet insurance is something that I have decided on getting as the monthly saving option is too risky for me. I am looking for an insurance with a low, annual, deductible ($250), high annual limit (at least $10,000), and high coverage percentage (90%). I live in California so my monthly premiums are quite high. I have quotes from almost every company on a spreadsheet and have yet to decide on one insurance company. The best ones for now seem to be healthy paws, embrace, and pets best.

I have seen others post here about insurance but many of the threads seem to be a few years old so I wanted to start another one. If anyone has pet insurance, I would love to hear about your experience (especially if you have had to make claims in the past)

spreadsheet link: Dog insurance 2020 

Thank you and happy new year!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

We have Figo for both of ours. Our friends also all have figo for their dogs as we recommended it to them when they all got puppies. It’s been very good to us. Our plan covers accidental illness and injury which has come in handy and totally been worth it a few times. Definitely recommend.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

I am in SoCal. Here is the spreadsheet info from our search in 2020 for our Kona. Our #1 pick was Healthy Paws, as they seemed to have the best cost/benefit for our locale. But, Healthy Paws has a one-year wait period on hips, and I didn't want to take a chance on having a finding on hips during that one year (especially since this would then be a "_pre-existing condition_", and not covered, for all other insurance plans).

We ended up going with TruPanion, and were able to lower the monthly by increasing the deductible (to $700) and decreasing the "_% paid_" (to 80%). TruPanion also waived the 1-month wait period on hips, as we enrolled Kona immediately after her well-puppy vet visit.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice spreadsheet! 

We went with Healthy Paws. I’d heard good things and liked the no cap on reimbursement. We have filed multiple claims by uploading a photo of the receipt on the cell phone app, and have had zero issues with reimbursement. They do not cover routine care or the office visit fee.

The hip hold didn’t bother us as both the parents had clearances and we thought it was unlikely the puppy would have symptoms before 1 year old. Good point to keep in mind about the hold though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

We have had Healthy Paws but have not enjoyed the 15% increases over the last 2 years (we've had the policy since our boy was 12 weeks old). Healthy Paws says it's because of the expense of vets in California, where we live. Gotta be honest; I'm looking around for insurance and am seriously considering moving our boy to a different one. With the latest increase, we'll be pay $58/month for a 2 year, 3 month old pup (intact).


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> We have Figo for both of ours. Our friends also all have figo for their dogs as we recommended it to them when they all got puppies. It’s been very good to us. Our plan covers accidental illness and injury which has come in handy and totally been worth it a few times. Definitely recommend.


Figo sounds like a great option, really like how they cover the examination fees and their coverage seems great. Are they quick with returning claims and have you had claims denied? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

SoCalEngr said:


> I am in SoCal. Here is the spreadsheet info from our search in 2020 for our Kona. Our #1 pick was Healthy Paws, as they seemed to have the best cost/benefit for our locale. But, Healthy Paws has a one-year wait period on hips, and I didn't want to take a chance on having a finding on hips during that one year (especially since this would then be a "_pre-existing condition_", and not covered, for all other insurance plans).
> 
> We ended up going with TruPanion, and were able to lower the monthly by increasing the deductible (to $700) and decreasing the "_% paid_" (to 80%). TruPanion also waived the 1-month wait period on hips, as we enrolled Kona immediately after her well-puppy vet visit.
> 
> View attachment 879443


Love the spreadsheet! Hard to compare the different companies without one haha. TruPanion seems like such a good option, with great reviews from almost everyone I have talked to. Their monthly premiums are so high that it's hard to justify but glad to hear that you are happy with it! thank you!


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

rosegold said:


> Nice spreadsheet!
> 
> We went with Healthy Paws. I’d heard good things and liked the no cap on reimbursement. We have filed multiple claims by uploading a photo of the receipt on the cell phone app, and have had zero issues with reimbursement. They do not cover routine care or the office visit fee.
> 
> ...


Healthy Paws is one my my top choices so far! My puppy shouldn't have issues with hips wich is good to not have to worry about the 1yr waiting period. The cell phone app seems like such a nice perk as well, too bad they don't cover the exam prices. Glad to hear you are happy with it. Thank you!


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

MushyB said:


> We have had Healthy Paws but have not enjoyed the 15% increases over the last 2 years (we've had the policy since our boy was 12 weeks old). Healthy Paws says it's because of the expense of vets in California, where we live. Gotta be honest; I'm looking around for insurance and am seriously considering moving our boy to a different one. With the latest increase, we'll be pay $58/month for a 2 year, 3 month old pup (intact).


The increase in monthly premium is something I have heard about Healthy Paws. Have you had to submit claims in the past? Good luck in finding a new insurance policy that works for you!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Bri Lee said:


> Figo sounds like a great option, really like how they cover the examination fees and their coverage seems great. Are they quick with returning claims and have you had claims denied? Thanks for sharing!


Yes our claims have all been returned extremely fast, and the reimbursement has always been very quick. I think we’ve only have one claim denied, I can’t remember what it was for to he honest. We’ve had two E-Vet visits that we submitted claims for. One was for mild pancreatitis (overnight stay, ultrasound, and IV fluids because our boy has been vomiting) and the other was for a rat poison incident. Figo approved the claims and reimbursed us within a matter of days.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Bri Lee said:


> The increase in monthly premium is something I have heard about Healthy Paws. Have you had to submit claims in the past? Good luck in finding a new insurance policy that works for you!


We did in the first year; it was fairly painless via their app. Didn't submit _anything_ in the 2nd year of the policy, and were very surprised at the 15% increase despite no claims. Just be aware that whatever you're being quoted for the first year for a monthly premium WILL increase if you're in CA like we are. Not sure about other states.


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> Yes our claims have all been returned extremely fast, and the reimbursement has always been very quick. I think we’ve only have one claim denied, I can’t remember what it was for to he honest. We’ve had two E-Vet visits that we submitted claims for. One was for mild pancreatitis (overnight stay, ultrasound, and IV fluids because our boy has been vomiting) and the other was for a rat poison incident. Figo approved the claims and reimbursed us within a matter of days.


Thats great to hear, I will go take another look into Figo. Thanks again!


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

MushyB said:


> We did in the first year; it was fairly painless via their app. Didn't submit _anything_ in the 2nd year of the policy, and were very surprised at the 15% increase despite no claims. Just be aware that whatever you're being quoted for the first year for a monthly premium WILL increase if you're in CA like we are. Not sure about other states.


15% increase with no claims does not seem reasonable but increasing premiums seems to be a common issue... I have yet to see an insurance company without complaints of an increasing premium..  Good to know that claim submission was pretty smooth though. Thank you!


----------



## Goldie_lover (Jan 3, 2021)

We have Healthy Paws and they have been great! We are in WA and pay $40/ month for our 2 yr old. We paid $39.20 in Year 1. We have $250 deductible and 90% coverage. What sold us was the lack of annual or lifetime maximum payout. It's really easy to cross $10k for a serious issue, especially in a super expensive area.

We have submitted several claims, including a $3k ER hospital admission and got paid within a day, direct deposit. Super easy submission process (pics uploaded from our phone to their app) and customer service is great. They even cover "better" forms of treatments such as antibiotic shots ($250) v. antibiotic pills ($60) for the same condition.

The 1 year waiting period for hip dysplasia did not bother us. Our pup's parents are both health tested and we have a 3 year guarantee from our breeder for hips and other issues. I highly recommend.


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

Goldie_lover said:


> We have Healthy Paws and they have been great! We are in WA and pay $40/ month for our 2 yr old. We paid $39.20 in Year 1. We have $250 deductible and 90% coverage. What sold us was the lack of annual or lifetime maximum payout. It's really easy to cross $10k for a serious issue, especially in a super expensive area.
> 
> We have submitted several claims, including a $3k ER hospital admission and got paid within a day, direct deposit. Super easy submission process (pics uploaded from our phone to their app) and customer service is great. They even cover "better" forms of treatments such as antibiotic shots ($250) v. antibiotic pills ($60) for the same condition.
> 
> The 1 year waiting period for hip dysplasia did not bother us. Our pup's parents are both health tested and we have a 3 year guarantee from our breeder for hips and other issues. I highly recommend.


Your plan seems to be great ($250 deductible and 90% coverage wow) ! Really wish they covered the examinations as well. My quote is $60.42/mo at a $500 deductible and 80% coverage (CA). The unlimited annual and lifetime max is definitely a driving factor for Healthy Paws. Super great to hear the submission process and customer service was easy to work with. Thank you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Stay away from any plan with an annual cap or illness cap. What happens if your dog is diagnosed with cancer in January? That $10,000 cap could be reached after diagnosis, one surgery and initial treatment by February. Or, if your dog is diagnosed with an ailment that will be lifelong at age 2, you will quickly reach your illness cap.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We live in Southern California. Our Rocky is 3 years old and we have had him on PetPlan since he was a puppy. We pay about $32 per month. Our late boy Max was also on PP. We had two claims and both times PP paid promptly with no issues. By the time was 9 years old, the premium was up to about $90.00.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have Embrace on all my pets. I have a high deductible ($1000) and an annual cap of $15,000 with a 90% reimbursement rate per policy on four animals and only pay $90 a month (for all four animals combined). Embrace also has knocks off money from your deductible for every claim free year you have. I loved them with all of Bear's treatments and they were amazing if they denied something and we had to fight it (which only happened twice in 3 years of claims and was promptly resolved with a letter from my vet). They have a 6 month waiting period on orthopedic issues but if you pay for an exam and have your vet fill out the report card, that can be waived down to 2 weeks, iirc.


----------



## Geckster (Jan 2, 2021)

We're in North Carolina and have a new 9 week guy (Christmas present for our girls) so just started hunting for insurance ourselves.

I see a lot of talk about monthly premiums, deductibles, etc. and spreadsheets. Out of everything what would be your top 3-4 mush have items, before others come into the overall decision?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Geckster said:


> Out of everything what would be your top 3-4 mush have items, before others come into the overall decision?


1) Cap (is it annual, or per occurrence) if any at all
2) Exclusions and pre-existing conditions (what are they and how are they determined)
3) Wait Periods (the time before coverage for specific issues goes into effect)
4) Deductible... is it annual or per occurrence?


----------



## goldens9 (Apr 7, 2020)

We used Trupanion. Tried some others before, but Trupanion was the best one. It covered some natural treatments too.
Mostly pet insurance is good for accidents, illness.
A visit to pet emergency hospital can easily run several thousand dollars or more.
A lot of common issues I have learned the natural solution that fixes the problem or call a homeopath who knows 
amazing solutions to solve most problems which has saved me thousands in vet bills. 
Pet insurance is mainly just for a major accident, sepsis, or major illness where emergency care is needed.
I always work with a homeopath for the best health results.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

goldens9 said:


> We used Trupanion. Tried some others before, but Trupanion was the best one. It covered some natural treatments too.
> Mostly pet insurance is good for accidents, illness.
> A visit to pet emergency hospital can easily run several thousand dollars or more.
> A lot of common issues I have learned the natural solution that fixes the problem or call a homeopath who knows
> ...


Do you mind sharing who you work with for homeopathy? The person I worked with has retired and I'd like to get a workup on our pup.

ps: our first golden, Charlie, had a hot spot get infected. The vet said it was a staph infection; it was awful - he lost 1/4 of the fur on his body. Charlie was on antibiotics for MONTHS, then more MONTHS to wean him down to antibiotics 2/x for 3 days a week to keep the infection from ramping up again. A friend recommended a homeopath, who did the hair analysis, and diagnosed Charlie with a rhodacaucous (sp?) infection; she gave us homeopathic meds for 2 weeks. Charlie _never_ got another hot spot, AND was able to get off the antibiotics the vet said he'd be on the rest of his life. Our vet was a good vet, he just got that particular diagnosis wrong, and we lucky to be able to clear it up naturally. I had our boys all checked annually until our homeopath retired 4 years ago, I'd love to find another. Thank you!


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

Sweet Girl said:


> Stay away from any plan with an annual cap or illness cap. What happens if your dog is diagnosed with cancer in January? That $10,000 cap could be reached after diagnosis, one surgery and initial treatment by February. Or, if your dog is diagnosed with an ailment that will be lifelong at age 2, you will quickly reach your illness cap.


Yes! looking into ones with an unlimited annual cap seems to be like the way to go. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

Max's Dad said:


> We live in Southern California. Our Rocky is 3 years old and we have had him on PetPlan since he was a puppy. We pay about $32 per month. Our late boy Max was also on PP. We had two claims and both times PP paid promptly with no issues. By the time was 9 years old, the premium was up to about $90.00.


Thank you for sharing about PetPlan! I have heard mixed reviews on them and was hoping someone would share their experience. Increasing premiums seems to be very typical, it looks like the increase for you was significant but slow and gradual which is a great thing. Thanks again!


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

Brave said:


> I have Embrace on all my pets. I have a high deductible ($1000) and an annual cap of $15,000 with a 90% reimbursement rate per policy on four animals and only pay $90 a month (for all four animals combined). Embrace also has knocks off money from your deductible for every claim free year you have. I loved them with all of Bear's treatments and they were amazing if they denied something and we had to fight it (which only happened twice in 3 years of claims and was promptly resolved with a letter from my vet). They have a 6 month waiting period on orthopedic issues but if you pay for an exam and have your vet fill out the report card, that can be waived down to 2 weeks, iirc.


Embrace seems like one pretty commonly used. I also heard about them knocking off money from deductibles for 'claim free years' great incentive haha. Glad to hear that the claim issues were resolved with a letter from the vet and thanks for sharing about the orthopedic issue wait period!


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

goldens9 said:


> We used Trupanion. Tried some others before, but Trupanion was the best one. It covered some natural treatments too.
> Mostly pet insurance is good for accidents, illness.
> A visit to pet emergency hospital can easily run several thousand dollars or more.
> A lot of common issues I have learned the natural solution that fixes the problem or call a homeopath who knows
> ...


Trupanion seems to have the best overall reviews but crazy high starting premiums, did your premiums increase over time? Homeopathic care is something I need to look into more, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bri Lee said:


> Trupanion seems to have the best overall reviews but crazy high starting premiums, did your premiums increase over time? Homeopathic care is something I need to look into more, thanks for sharing!


You weren't asking me, but since I use Trupanion, I'll tell you that yes, my premium has increased by a fare amount every year. Now, I use mine a LOT. Shala has elbow dysplasia which was diagnosed at 3 years old, and it pays for all our supplements and meds and will for the rest of her life. She has had 2-3 major illnesses that would have costs me thousands of dollars, and they have covered them all. They are efficient and very easy to deal with. Super nice customer service. I would recommend them to anyone, but with the warning that yes, your premiums will go up. It starts pretty low if you sign up at 8 weeks old, but the annual increase has been more than I expected. But I feel like I do get what I pay for.


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

Sweet Girl said:


> You weren't asking me, but since I use Trupanion, I'll tell you that yes, my premium has increased by a fare amount every year. Now, I use mine a LOT. Shala has elbow dysplasia which was diagnosed at 3 years old, and it pays for all our supplements and meds and will for the rest of her life. She has had 2-3 major illnesses that would have costs me thousands of dollars, and they have covered them all. They are efficient and very easy to deal with. Super nice customer service. I would recommend them to anyone, but with the warning that yes, your premiums will go up. It starts pretty low if you sign up at 8 weeks old, but the annual increase has been more than I expected. But I feel like I do get what I pay for.


Thanks for answering, it sounds like increasing premiums is just something that will have to be added to the budget. Happy to hear that you feel you are getting your money’s worth with Trupanion! Send kisses to Shala!


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you for sharing all this great information. We have been reviewing pet insurance options and a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

mmlaverman said:


> Thank you for sharing all this great information. We have been reviewing pet insurance options and a bit overwhelmed.


lots of information to sort through for sure. Best of luck in finding the right insurance for you and puppy!


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

SoCalEngr said:


> I am in SoCal. Here is the spreadsheet info from our search in 2020 for our Kona. Our #1 pick was Healthy Paws, as they seemed to have the best cost/benefit for our locale. But, Healthy Paws has a one-year wait period on hips, and I didn't want to take a chance on having a finding on hips during that one year (especially since this would then be a "_pre-existing condition_", and not covered, for all other insurance plans).
> 
> We ended up going with TruPanion, and were able to lower the monthly by increasing the deductible (to $700) and decreasing the "_% paid_" (to 80%). TruPanion also waived the 1-month wait period on hips, as we enrolled Kona immediately after her well-puppy vet visit.
> 
> View attachment 879443


Breeder told me that the puppy comes with a month of free TruPanion insurance. However I'm not willing to continue with them after the first month. After comparing all the insurances I came back here to check Embrace vs Healthy Paws. I have got a lot of recommendations for Healthy Paws from my colleagues and friends. 

Did you miss to mark some of the things for Healthy Paws? I see that Healthy Paws covers Illness, Cancer, Chronic, and Accidents as per their website.
They do not cover Spay/Neuter procedures and pre existing conditions. Am I missing something or reading it wrong?

Healthy Paws Dental - Pet Dental Health - Must Have | Healthy Paws
Healthy Paws Pet Insurance covers accidental injury to your dog or cat’s teeth, including extractions and reconstructions. However they do not cover routine dental care. 
Below is the screenshot of what I found on their website.


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

kh79 said:


> Breeder told me that the puppy comes with a month of free TruPanion insurance. However I'm not willing to continue with them after the first month. After comparing all the insurances I came back here to check Embrace vs Healthy Paws. I have got a lot of recommendations for Healthy Paws from my colleagues and friends.
> 
> Did you miss to mark some of the things for Healthy Paws? I see that Healthy Paws covers Illness, Cancer, Chronic, and Accidents as per their website.
> They do not cover Spay/Neuter procedures and pre existing conditions. Am I missing something or reading it wrong?
> ...


Healthy Paws covers diagnostic/lab tests, chronic, continual chronic, hereditary, cancer, and breed specific conditions. I would recommend taking a look at petinsuranceuniversity it's an analysis of major insurance companies written up by a vet. The thing with healthy paws is that their non-routine dental coverage is limited as you wrote earlier. I think they just forgot to write the information into their spreadsheet. I attached a picture of my spreadsheet, I’m in CA.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

kh79 said:


> Breeder told me that the puppy comes with a month of free TruPanion insurance. However I'm not willing to continue with them after the first month. After comparing all the insurances I came back here to check Embrace vs Healthy Paws. I have got a lot of recommendations for Healthy Paws from my colleagues and friends.
> 
> Did you miss to mark some of the things for Healthy Paws? I see that Healthy Paws covers Illness, Cancer, Chronic, and Accidents as per their website.
> They do not cover Spay/Neuter procedures and pre existing conditions. Am I missing something or reading it wrong?


Healthy Paws was in-the-running, and my #1 pick. TruPanion was #2, due to cost. But, given concerns about hip dysplasia, I was not willing to take on the risk of a 1yr wait period before they'd cover hips. If, during that period, there were any hip issues, not only would Healthy Paws treat any hip issues as "pre-existing", but so would every other insurer. And, because of most all insurer's bi-lateral policies, an issue with one hip would end up excluding both. Over the course of 2 years, we're talking <$700, so it's not that big a deal.

I am planning on having both PennHIP and OFA on Kona's hips. Once the hips are clear, we may switch over to Healthy Paws (i.e., the one year wait on hips will be less of a concern), but that's a decide-when-we-get-there situation.

Most of the insurances cover similar issues, it's mostly a matter of exclusions, annual/lifetime caps, etc. With the exception of Nationwide, none include wellness care (e.g., checkups, exams, spay/neuter, etc.), focusing on illness and injury.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

The deductible you choose, is that per incident, or per year? (ETA I think I answered my own question, it looks like Trupanion is per incident, while the others are per year)


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

Hildae said:


> The deductible you choose, is that per incident, or per year? (ETA I think I answered my own question, it looks like Trupanion is per incident, while the others are per year)


You wern't asking me but Trupanion's deductible is a lifetime, per incident deductible (instead of the more common annual deductible).


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Bri Lee said:


> You wern't asking me but Trupanion's deductible is a lifetime, per incident deductible (instead of the more common annual deductible).


I was asking anyone, so thank you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bri Lee said:


> You wern't asking me but Trupanion's deductible is a lifetime, per incident deductible (instead of the more common annual deductible).


This is correct. I paid the deductible for Shala's elbow dysplasia in 2016 - I have never had to pay it again. They also have a new app which makes submitting claims incredibly easy. I'm not a big app person - I was submitting through the website - but I downloaded it just to see, and it is WAY better. (I do not work for them in any way, shape or form, just passing on info!)


----------



## Hiddenspot (Jan 10, 2021)

I have just started to look so thank you for sharing your spreadsheet! I joined this group Pet Insurance Info Exchange: Facebook Groups to get info once I really start doing my research.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Bri Lee said:


> Hi all! I’m making this post to seek out advice for pet insurance. I have an 8 week old, male, show-line, golden retriever puppy coming home at the end of January. Pet insurance is something that I have decided on getting as the monthly saving option is too risky for me. I am looking for an insurance with a low, annual, deductible ($250), high annual limit (at least $10,000), and high coverage percentage (90%). I live in California so my monthly premiums are quite high. I have quotes from almost every company on a spreadsheet and have yet to decide on one insurance company. The best ones for now seem to be healthy paws, embrace, and pets best.
> 
> I have seen others post here about insurance but many of the threads seem to be a few years old so I wanted to start another one. If anyone has pet insurance, I would love to hear about your experience (especially if you have had to make claims in the past)
> 
> ...


Did you decide?


----------



## pwo3 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hildae said:


> Did you decide?


I’d like to know as well! 😀


----------



## Bri Lee (Jun 8, 2020)

Hildae said:


> Did you decide?


Hi! This is probably not the answer you are looking for but the male puppy that this thread was started for fell through (unsuitable temperament for service work) and I had to give my spot up to someone else. After reviewing all the numbers however, I was set on Trupanion because of their overall good customer reviews and service. The breeder also sends home her puppies with trupanion offers which would have waved the waiting period and initial fee. I will go through all my quotes and spread sheets again in the summer (next prospect) and decide once again then. Good luck on your searches!


----------



## pwo3 (Aug 26, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience or thoughts about Nationwide? I get a “discount” through work but the policy has a $7,500 limit. Discount is in brackets because the non-discounted options are not comparable (i.e. they have no limits). The attached policy seems pretty good as it includes wellness. But then again I don’t know how much I would pay out of pocket without wellness coverage. Wellness visits + vaccines + spay in the first year... is that more than $420?


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Judy_Lane said:


> Does anyone have any experience or thoughts about Nationwide? I get a “discount” through work but the policy has a $7,500 limit. Discount is in brackets because the non-discounted options are not comparable (i.e. they have no limits). The attached policy seems pretty good as it includes wellness. But then again I don’t know how much I would pay out of pocket without wellness coverage. Wellness visits + vaccines + spay in the first year... is that more than $420?
> View attachment 880564


The ONLY plan nationwide has that is worth anything is "whole pet with wellness" which will cost much more than the one you show here.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

When you put in your quote, click the red circled thing shown in this photo to see the Whole pet with wellness plan.


----------



## NetNathan (Jun 22, 2014)

You might try Lemonade.
Lemonade Pet Insurance


----------

